# hygro compata



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

yet another plant turning red in my aquarium!

Received this plant from april's aquarium about 2 weeks ago, it's starting to adapt to my aquarium,

can't wait till it forms a nice bush in my aquarium

you can see a stream of bubbles from the leaves as this plant started to pearl

thx for looking
Ray

hygro compacta by RW-Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's a beautiful plant. I also like the little ones to the left. What are those?


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

That hygro is wonderful, I didn't know it went red like that. Mine is just green but, it did acclimate well. I picked mine up the same day as you, missed you by a few minutes. 

That looks like ammania bonsai to the left. Its really coloured up nicely under intense light.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

great stuff randylahey, ( i think we've met before? i can't recall) the hygro compacta is one of my all time fav plants, finally bugged april enough to bring in this plant for me, it looks way nicer in person. I'll post a photo a few days from now when it grows a bit more.

the plant to the left is ammana bonsai or they call it rotala sp. bonsai now (these names keep changing) I'll post a close up of those plants once I form a nice bush of them

thx for looking!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Does anyone have a par meter locally that I can borrow or rent? I'M interested in finding out the par levels in my various aquariums but I'm too cheap to fork out $350 for one 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I think Anthony is able to get one that you can rent. I saw a post a while back that he and some reefers share one.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I like the little ammania bonzai too!! Hygro looks cool too. They both look like tropical garden plants!!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> Does anyone have a par meter locally that I can borrow or rent? I'M interested in finding out the par levels in my various aquariums but I'm too cheap to fork out $350 for one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk 2


 You might try phoning J & L. At the last VAHS meeting the speaker from there had one. If I remember correctly he said he would lend it.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Great plant. Definitely update us on how quickly it grows. I'm also wondering if it's the same species as the Kompakt variant - just one spelled more german.


----------



## randylahey (Jun 25, 2013)

TomC said:


> You might try phoning J & L. At the last VAHS meeting the speaker from there had one. If I remember correctly he said he would lend it.


Yeah, you're right. Jeff from J&L also said that Apogee is close to releasing a USB PAR meter that will plug right into a computer or possibly a smartphone. Its rumoured to have a $200 tag for sensor and software.



Reckon said:


> Great plant. Definitely update us on how quickly it grows. I'm also wondering if it's the same species as the Kompakt variant - just one spelled more german.


As far as I can tell through research, they are in fact the same thing.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I've had this plant before and it looks a little similar to the ones I had last time and a little bit different 

It's a very nice plant to highlight around other plants in an aquascape, or so I think.

Super easy as it's a hygro species, highly recommended for aquascapes!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The pics I googled up showed them as fairly big plants when grown up through, or do they stay short in higher light?


----------



## knucklehead (Dec 27, 2013)

Like the rotala sp. bonsai! The hygro also looks intresting but if I had it, I would not know where to place it in my tank.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> The pics I googled up showed them as fairly big plants when grown up through, or do they stay short in higher light?


I had them in my 35 gallon cube aquarium before and they stayed pretty low about 3-4" max, but then when I think about it some more, it looked slightly different to this batch, but then again, they were in the emersed form from April's order, so they were pretty stemmy instead of bushy

I'm going to have to see, a lot of hygro species in this aquarium tends to crawl along the substrate.

I'll post another photo in a few weeks when more of it comes out

I've contacted Jeff and he has a par meter I can borrow!! woohoo! I'll borrow it soon and see how much par is in this aquarium vs my office vs. my little shrimp aquariums!


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

knucklehead said:


> Like the rotala sp. bonsai! The hygro also looks intresting but if I had it, I would not know where to place it in my tank.


I like this plant a lot too, I'm guessing it will look stunning with a field or a bush of this plant. let me see if I can make it happen.

I let a few pieces grow emersed and the green colour is much more intense, although the shape looks the same. some of my emersed plant leaves change shapes from submerged form.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

rwong2k10 said:


> I've contacted Jeff and he has a par meter I can borrow!! woohoo! I'll borrow it soon and see how much par is in this aquarium vs my office vs. my little shrimp aquariums!


That'll be great information for all of us. Please post them with relative positions to the light fixture when you get a chance.

Jeff's a great guy. I was just there at J&L checking out a Kessil and to see if they have a Maxspect gyre hooked up.....sadly they don't yet.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Just borrowed Jeff's par meter from JL aquatics
Here are the measurements in my aquarium
(μmol m-2 s-1)

Par ratings by RW-Photography, on Flickr

I kinda want to buy a unit for fun though 

Light fixture is 7" above the water top and the tank is 2 feet deep

My Kessil light on my 10 gallon are 200 in the middle and 67 on the sides


----------



## Passthesalt (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm not familiar with this Kessel brand of light. Usually they're pendants. Can you elaborate on this unit.
Looks awesome.


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

Passthesalt said:


> I'm not familiar with this Kessel brand of light. Usually they're pendants. Can you elaborate on this unit.
> Looks awesome.


this light fixture is a tek t5ho light fixture, 54 watts x 8, in this photo

the kessil lights are on top of my 10 gallon shrimp aquariums


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

200 at the substrate. Very impressive. But then it's 8x54 so it should be that good.  Are you running all lights all the time when it's lights on? Or staggered?


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> 200 at the substrate. Very impressive. But then it's 8x54 so it should be that good.  Are you running all lights all the time when it's lights on? Or staggered?


oh all 8 tubes are on all at once , didn't bother with staggering them.


----------

